# SoCal Herf for September



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well gents now that my holiday's are all complete I figured it was time to plan the next SoCal Herf. The dates I'm looking at are the 3rd or 4th of September. Time to meet would probably be best around 9:00-10:00 that way we can hang out and the afternoon is still open. If there are no objections I would like it to be in the same place as the last two. For some of the new SoCal members it's located in Ontario. We have had a really good turn out in the short time we have been doing them and I would love to see it continue to grow. So lets hear it!!

Location:

Zafuto's Cigar Haven 
990 Ontario Mills Dr # E 
Ontario, CA 91764-5242 
(909) 980-9943 ‎


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Where's all my SoCal peeps at????


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds fun brother! I'm in. 

Just a note. If we do it on the 4th, the store has a buy 3 get 1 free deal on Sundays. Kinda cool I think and something to think about...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

That's true Eric. Only issue I have is my wife usually works on Sunday. With that being said I'd have to find a sitter for my 8 yo... 

Where's everyone else?????


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Present and accounted for. That weekend should be fine either day.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Im down unless wifey decides to shoot the baby out that day LOL


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

dr.dirty said:


> Im down unless wifey decides to shoot the baby out that day LOL


Awww come on Bro, where's the priorities????? :behindsofa: :lol:


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Awww come on Bro, where's the priorities????? :behindsofa: :lol:


HAHAHA good thing you have a spare room at your house.......


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

dr.dirty said:


> HAHAHA good thing you have a spare room at your house.......


I got ya covered Bro!!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

I have my second laser tattoo removal appointment on the 3rd at noon. Sooo, if it's Saturday I'm not sure that I can make it.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

sckfck said:


> I have my second laser tattoo removal appointment on the 3rd at noon. Sooo, if it's Saturday I'm not sure that I can make it.


So are we even going to recognize you anymore?? :lol:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> So are we even going to recognize you anymore?? :lol:


Ha! Just the knuckles.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

sckfck said:


> I have my second laser tattoo removal appointment on the 3rd at noon. Sooo, if it's Saturday I'm not sure that I can make it.


You have tattoos? :hmm:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

No more Sick [email protected]?????


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

2nd one? How did the 1st one go???


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> No more Sick [email protected]?????


That's the plan


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> 2nd one? How did the 1st one go???


It was fast! Didn't feel too great but lasted like a total of 3 mins so it was over before it really started to hurt. It's faded some but I still have 5-6 more sessions. Once a month.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

dr.dirty said:


> You have tattoos? :hmm:


Yeaaaaaaa... I've got this tribal flower on my lower back... And a sssssun around my belly button. :dizzy:

Hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Ahhh the tribal flower tramp stamp!! Got'cha!!:biglaugh:


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Tattoos are gay anyway.........


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I should be able to make it! :smoke:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

dr.dirty said:


> Tattoos are gay anyway.........


That's the look I was going for!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

:smoke::smoke:


sckfck said:


> That's the look I was going for!


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the invite. A little far away, but I would try to make it if its on the 4th. I'm going to the SC game on Saturday. Would like to meet a few other Puff members.

-Andy


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

You guys crack me up! 

And I just realized we have plans to be outta town that weekend so I don't think I can make it  

The good thing is we are going to Zion National Park and guess where I have to drive through to get there ?:eyebrows: Told the wife we have to leave the night before and get a room in Vegas :mischief:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I changed schedules at work a.d now I work on saturdays. Sunday I can make at 10.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So it's starting to look like Sunday the 4th might be the best day....


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds good to me. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Either day sounds good. Alex, does this mean you have to change your username on Puff?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

dr.dirty said:


> Tattoos are gay anyway.........


especially a tattoo of a lightsaber


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

september is crazy busy for me but I am definitely going to try and make this event...never been to one and never been to that store


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

:rockon:I'll be there, since that's the weekend after my B day. Just might buy myself a Opus X.:shock:


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Ronjohn said:


> :rockon:I'll be there, since that's the weekend after my B day. Just might buy myself a Opus X.:shock:


:gossip: I think youll qualify for the senior citizens discount too......


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

your crackin me up Scott.... RG bump 4U


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm down to go.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

This is looking like it might be the biggest one yet. I'm glad to see so many wanting to come out. This time I might have to bring out my camera......


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

Gotta make it one of these times. Always busy! Maybe next time ill escape and meet up with everyone!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's a start!


01. Hannibal 
02. E Dogg 
03. Socalocmatt 
04. dr dirty 
05. 68 Lotus 
06. RGraphics 
07. 1029 Henry 
08. Vicini 
09. sweater88 
10. Ronjohn 
11. Partially Deaf
12. 

:ss


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Actually Bob, I don't think I'll be in town for this one. I first said yes, only later to realize the wife and I are planning a hiking trip to Zion. There is a possibility that our plans will fall through, if that happens, then I'll join you fine fellows


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

1029henry said:


> Either day sounds good. Alex, does this mean you have to change your username on Puff?


Nah... The username will stay the same. :dude:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

sckfck said:


> Nah... The username will stay the same. :dude:


You'll always be our Sick [email protected]!! :beerchug:


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

If you gentleman will have a newbie and a pipe smoker with you, I believe I'm free that weekend. 

And don't worry, I'll smoke some sticks with you guys. :cowboyic9:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Your more than welcome to come join us Brother!!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I think the wife will be out of town that weekend, so provided my doctor clears me to drive (back surgery a couple weeks ago) I may be able to make it.


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

So have we decided to make it Sunday instead of Saturday?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I think Sunday would probably be the best for the majority. Plus like has already been said at the lounge you can get the buy three get one free that day. So that's an added bonus. So I'll go ahead and say it now.

*Date: 04 September 2011*
*Time: 10:00*

I know I'll probably be early so if you want to come earlier that's cool also. Or if everyone agrees to earlier that's fine also.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Any others out there??


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

So I should be able to make it. If there is going to be another exchange I'm not sure I can participate in this one. I'll do my best though. Looking forward to another great herf brothers!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Alex, that's cool Brother!! I totally understand all you need to bring is your presence!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Jeff, I saw Dr Dirty post that he was looking for some piggies. Let him know that I'm gonna look at my stash when it thaws out and I might be able to get him a no.9 and/or t52 so he can smoke the one he has. I'll bring em to the herf to save on shipping.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Hey Jeff, I saw Dr Dirty post that he was looking for some piggies. Let him know that I'm gonna look at my stash when it thaws out and I might be able to get him a no.9 and/or t52 so he can smoke the one he has. I'll bring em to the herf to save on shipping.


Man let me know what you want for them..... Id love to have one and I cant think of a better time to try my first pig than hanging out with all the puffers.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Cool. I'll check what I paid. I'm pretty sure its either $13 or $14 (I dont really care about the extra dollar). The 9 is smoking great right now. I think 1 more year and they will start to hit there peak IMO.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Cool. I'll check what I paid. I'm pretty sure its either $13 or $14 (I dont really care about the extra dollar). The 9 is smoking great right now. I think 1 more year and they will start to hit there peak IMO.


Sounds good to me..... Ill bring my piggy with me...:woohoo:


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like a good event. I will try to make it. 

While I will obviously buy something from the shop while I am there, do most people smoke what they buy there, or do they bring something from home to smoke? I don't normally smoke in B&M's.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Andy - They do not have a problem with you smoking what you bring as long as you do purchase something from them. I know I've done it both ways, I've smoked what I bought there and I've also smoked something I brought. But I always pick up something. Plus Sunday is buy three get one free day. This place has a very nice selection and you might be surprised in what you find. We would be happy to have you.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

OK guys, it's around the corner and it looks like I'm going to be able to make it :smoke:

Is this right?
01. Hannibal
02. E Dogg
03. Socalocmatt
04. dr dirty
05. 68 Lotus
06. RGraphics
07. 1029 Henry
08. Vicini
09. sweater88
10. Ronjohn
11. Partially Deaf
12. SckFck
13. Bad Andy


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy Hell!!!! If this is the list it will be the biggest yet!!

I'm in!!

01. Hannibal
02. E Dogg
03. Socalocmatt
04. dr dirty
05. 68 Lotus
06. RGraphics
07. 1029 Henry
08. Vicini
09. sweater88
10. Ronjohn
11. Partially Deaf
12. SckFck
13. Bad Andy

Let's hear it guys!!!

The only thing I'm looking at is with this getting as big as it is I think we need to forgo the trade/pass like we did in the past. But again if people want to do it then by all means we still can. Again lets hear it......


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, that's probably a good idea Jeff. I don't mind not doing it...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay anyone else???


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I think not doing the pass is a good idea. Keeps it simple.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> I think not doing the pass is a good idea. Keeps it simple.


But remember I've seen the video of your stash..... lol


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> But remember I've seen the video of your stash..... lol


:noidea:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I say pass on the pass


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree. It was hard enough last time trying to pick out something special for everyone that was there and this time we are almost doubling the numbers. Well that is if everyone comes.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Everyone still coming? Bump....


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Remember it's this Sunday the 4th of September. Meeting time is around 10:00


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm still a maybe. The wife is not going to be out of town like I originally thought, so it depends on what we're doing.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> I'm still a maybe. The wife is not going to be out of town like I originally thought, so it depends on what we're doing.


Nooo.... what's she's doing depends on what you're doing....and you're going to a herf! :nod:

Tell her I said so....


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Nooo.... what's she's doing depends on what you're doing....and you're going to a herf! :nod:
> 
> Tell her I said so....


And that there's a Big Mall right across the street, and you think she deserves a Mani / Pedi while you herf a couple hours! :nod: :laugh:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Nooo.... what's she's doing depends on what you're doing....and you're going to a herf! :nod:
> 
> Tell her I said so....





68 Lotus said:


> And that there's a Big Mall right across the street, and you think she deserves a Mani / Pedi while you herf a couple hours! :nod: :laugh:


Nothing like a couple Great BOTL's trying to lend a helping hand in the time of need!!! :grouphug: :smoke::smoke:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Nooo.... what's she's doing depends on what you're doing....and you're going to a herf! :nod:
> 
> Tell her I said so....


LMAO. You're gonna walk through the door on Sunday with the outline of a purse embedding across your face.:behindsofa: :biglaugh:

Oh, and there's a Starbucks aaaaaannnd and Juice It Up too. Plenty to keep the ladies busy.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll be there and bring you all a special gift, and maybe a special guest.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I'll be there and bring you all a special gift, and maybe a special guest.


:woohoo:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I'll be there and bring you all a special gift, and maybe a special guest.


opcorn:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I'll be there and bring you all a special gift, and maybe a special guest.


Will be looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

ahhh i hope there will be one next month. this weekend is some event in downtown orange my fiance wants me to go to.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

CaptainJeebes said:


> ahhh i hope there will be one next month. this weekend is some event in downtown orange my fiance wants me to go to.


HAHA. The street fair. Good food and plenty of beer. I've been going to that for a number of years. I'll be there tomorrow to party on Irish Street. :drinking:


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Update: Sorry, but I won't be able to make it now. I just got front row seats to the Angel game on Sunday by one of my vendors. Hopefully I can make it next month. Have a good smoke or two for me.

-Andy


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Ugh...sorry, I can't make it boys. Got a lousy virus or something...feel like crap...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

CaptainJeebes said:


> ahhh i hope there will be one next month. this weekend is some event in downtown orange my fiance wants me to go to.





Bad Andy said:


> Update: Sorry, but I won't be able to make it now. I just got front row seats to the Angel game on Sunday by one of my vendors. Hopefully I can make it next month. Have a good smoke or two for me.
> 
> -Andy





1029henry said:


> Ugh...sorry, I can't make it boys. Got a lousy virus or something...feel like crap...


Well no worries Brothers there is always next month. Hope you get to feeling better Dave!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well just a reminder tomorrow is the day. Will be looking forward to hopefully meeting some new people!! Again the address is:

*Zafuto's Cigar Lounge
990 Ontario Mills Drive
Ontario, Ca. *
*
Time: 10:00*


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

68 Lotus said:


> And that there's a Big Mall right across the street, and you think she deserves a Mani / Pedi while you herf a couple hours! :nod: :laugh:


She (me) says give me his credit card, and he can Herf as long as he wants to!! I'll gladly get a mani/pedi while he smokes with you guys. :hug:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> She (me) says give me his credit card, and he can Herf as long as he wants to!! I'll gladly get a mani/pedi while he smokes with you guys. :hug:


He (me) says I'd gladly hand over the credit card if there was any money on it!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> He (me) says I'd gladly hand over the credit card if there was any money on it!


Well then I think some of your buddies on here that have been oh so encouraging about the mall and the mani/pedi need to put their $$ where their mouths are. :ballchain:oke:


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm still planning on showing up! You guys get up waaaaayyyy too early on the weekends though.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

BOTLwife said:


> She (me) says give me his credit card, and he can Herf as long as he wants to!! I'll gladly get a mani/pedi while he smokes with you guys. :hug:





ktblunden said:


> He (me) says I'd gladly hand over the credit card if there was any money on it!





BOTLwife said:


> Well then I think some of your buddies on here that have been oh so encouraging about the mall and the mani/pedi need to put their $$ where their mouths are. :ballchain:oke:


Uh oh guys...... And I thought it was bad when I had to bribe Alex's girlfriend a smoothie in order for him to come. Now that I look at it a smoothie is nothing to what you guys would have to dish out!! :nod: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

BOTLwife said:


> Well then I think some of your buddies on here that have been oh so encouraging about the mall and the mani/pedi need to put their $$ where their mouths are. :ballchain:oke:


:shock::tape: glad I didn't say anything about that stuff :mrgreen:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well today's the day. When the sun comes up I'll be heading out to wash the Harley and getting her all ready to come down. Looking forward to seeing everyone again!!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm wishin it woulda rained last night!..:nod:.._Cuz That's about the only time my rigs get a bath_...

And After a coffee, I'm in for the triple S, then hitting the road! :mrgreen:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, time to head home, grab a piggy, and some other treats. See ya gents in a bit.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well. I will be picking up ???? ???? from ???????? Cigars at 10, and a bundle or two of ???????? Cigars and heading out to Ontario.

We should be there around 11-12 depending on traffic.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Saweet! gonna be a good herf fellas. 

Andy, the suspense is killing me


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha. Killing me too!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Well. I will be picking up ???? ???? from ???????? Cigars at 10, and a bundle or two of ???????? Cigars and heading out to Ontario.
> 
> We should be there around 11-12 depending on traffic.


Just for that I'm gonna wait around!

They open at 11 today!

Got me a Starbucks, and a stogie!....and starting early!

Although he's here and opening at 10!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry guys, we were out late last night and when the alarm went off this morning it was turned off and back to sleep. I'll catch the next one. Hope it was great!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Well gentlemen, it was good times as always.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Good times indeed. Great to meet Andy and Glen from Kristoff cigars as well! What a treat.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes! Awesome! Thanks Andy for coming out and Bringing Glenn with you and also supplying us with a fine stick!!!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Great time as always.... Andy thank you for bringing Glenn out... We stopped at david's and snagged a few more Kristoffs while we were there :smoke:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for having us. Glen and I had a great time.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Man! Looks like a good time, I really wanted to go but recent health issues didn't allow. hopefully next time.


----------

